# samba verursacht hohe CPU-Last

## BlackEye

```
# top

top - 14:48:34 up 3 days, 12:39,  1 user,  load average: 4.25, 5.13, 4.40

Tasks: 220 total,   4 running, 216 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 44.9% us, 48.8% sy,  1.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.7% wa,  2.3% hi,  2.3% si

Mem:    905428k total,   897088k used,     8340k free,    18744k buffers

Swap:   506008k total,   186020k used,   319988k free,   514688k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 2833 ssu       19   0  6812 3576 2352 R 69.1  0.4 211:22.26 smbd

 8840 mfe       15   0  6304 2964 2272 S 27.1  0.3   1:37.22 smbd
```

Man beachte auch den load, den ich auf dem 1-Prozessor-System habe.. Es ist mir ein Rätsel wieso ich so riesen CPU-Lasten habe wenn ich mit Samba arbeite. Ist der Rechner hier zu dünn?

Athlon 1600+, 1G RAM und S-ATA platte sowie ein Software-RAID 5

Ich gebe zu auf dem Teil läuft noch nen Mailserver, Tomcat, apache und all möglicher anderer Kram, der aber eigentlich nicht besonders stark beansprucht wird. Alles nur für interne Zwecke eines kleinen 5-Mann Betriebs. Ich wundere mich halt über die hohe CPU-Last beim Samba für die einzelnen User.

----------

## Max Steel

Keine Ahnung hab:

Das könnte am Software Raid liegen, das der Raid selber weniger beansprucht dafür der Samba öfter bei der CPU nachfragt sach mal wann issen der Block geschrieben.

Also hier läuft auch fpür 3WinPCs ein Samba und da hält es sich in Grenzen, nur bei größeren DAteien wirds etwas stärker.

Edith:

Probier grad mit großen Dateien aus, also:

auf dem Server wo ich lese habe ich 5% CPU-Last

Auf meinem Rechner wo ich schreibe habe ich 12%

Auf dem WinClient wo ich den Kopiervorgang von ausführe hab ich 100%

Allerdings wird hier keinerlei RAID genutzt.

Es ist gut möglich das bei einemn RAID-5 dann mehr CPU gebraucht wird.

----------

## BlackEye

naja, das sind ja größere Dateien... der eine prozess der von "mfe" gestartet wurde ist eine Systemsicherung von einem PC mit 9Gig an Daten. Der andere Prozess ist eine Anwendungssoftware die Daten liest und schreibt - da läuft gerade ein Monatswechsels einer Fakturierungssoftware und das dauert auf unserem Windows-Server üblicherweise ca. ne Stunde und auf dem Linux-Rechenr sind das jetzt schon über 4 stunden... Krasser Unterschied

----------

## moe

Wenn das Raid bremst, müsste doch oben in der "Cpu(s)"-Zeile bei wait eine grössere Prozentzahl stehen, oder? Wirklich was dazu sagen kann ich nicht, ausser das ein älterer von mir betreuter PIII-500 mit 512MB Ram als PDC für 16 Rechner läuft, und eigentlich nur idlet. Das was da am meisten CPU beansprucht ist squid. Samba geht maximal bis 6% hoch..

Gruss Maurice

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich irgendwann mal folgende Zeilen in die smb.conf eingefügt hatte, ich glaube es ging dabei primär darum die Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, aber afair sollte das auch die Anzahl der smb-Prozesse und damit vielleicht die CPU-Last verringern:

```
deadtime = 10

keep alive = 180

socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_KEEPALIVE
```

----------

## BlackEye

das RAID braucht sicherlich ein bissl CPU-Zeit aber so viel dürfte es nicht sein und außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es dann auch einen Prozess in "top" geben müsste (md0_raid5 oder so), der diese Last wiederspiegelt. Dieser Prozess ist aber die meiste Zeit noch nicht einmal in der Liste vertreten.. Ich wundere mich übrigens auch über die hohe Kernel-Zeit in der TOP-Anzeige (sy) von über 40%. Ist das normal?

Ansonsten hab ich echt keine Ahnung woran das noch liegen kann... die RAID-Platten laufen alle im DMA-Modus und bei der S-ATA Platte hat man darauf ja gar keinen Einfluss. Vielleicht mach ich mal ein Samba-Update nach Feierabend (gerade ist noch die Version 3.0.14a drauf)

----------

## Max Steel

oha ich hab hier 3.0.24-r3 (mein Rechner)

Auf dem Server, weiß ich nich, is ein SuSE9.

der 3.0.14a is nich mehr im Portage tree.

----------

